# William Gearing on Meditation



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2008)

William Gearing, _The sacred diary; or, Select meditations for every part of the day_, pp. 57-58:



> Some commend the morning as the fittest time to busy our minds in holy meditation, for these reasons:
> 
> 1. Because they find it was the practice of David, that man of meditation. He said unto God, "When I awake, I am still with thee," Psa. cxxxix. 18. That is, When I awake in the morning, I am taken up with meditations of God. Divine meditations were daily David's waking and first thoughts.
> 
> ...


----------

